# electric loco shelf display layout



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;

UPS Mr. Brown yesterday delivered H-L-W Orange Sparky with pantograph.

Now the fun starts - figure out how the beast comes apart!
replace frosted windows with clear.
See about some kind of cab interior.

Replace loop couplers with knuckle couplers.
Hmmm . . . wonder if radial couplers could be fabricated: did that in HO with square brass tube and Kadee's.

If it gets radial couplers, they would look good sticking out from under an anti-climber.

Had talked about getting started in large scale traction since a couple years ago - finally gotaroundtoit !

Probably next month try to get Pacific Electric one with trolley pole.

Intent is to build narrow shelf done long wall of apartment living room.
Live overhead - which in my mind should be _infinitely_ easier to scratchbuild in G than the HO attempted in previous decade.

(but then we all know about my mind)

Might build temporary modular setup layout with reverse loops each end.
In that chase might see about rewiring loco to pick up current via overhead and use both rails as return like I did with the old HO.
Might well prevent operation on anyone else's layout but I can live with that.

later,Forrest


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"In that chase might see about rewiring loco to pick up current via overhead and use both rails as return"[/b] 
It's very easy to do. I did it with the Amtrak Acela, LGB's American version of their ICE train. And guess what, no reverse loop question


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By Madman on 17 Nov 2009 06:43 PM 
[/b]And guess what, no reverse loop question










That's what I'm looking for; and why did that with the HO







Even a couple Athearn SW7 mechanisms turned into box motors.

Plus, it is more like the 1:1 scale ones


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

When I was into Lionel Trains, many years ago, I had live catenary. I made it using 1/16" brass rod. I actually had both the catenary wire and the contact wire, with all of the hanger wires. Looked pretty good. I wish I had a picture of it to post. I must have had more patience then. I ran GG1s, E-33s, and EP-5s under it. I could stop a train and still have the lights in the cars stay on. I could run diesels and steam locos on the same track as the electrics, at the same time with my ZW transformer. It was alot of fun. I know it sounds like no big deal when compared to today's technology, but I did all that 30 years ago.


----------

